# observation care in hospital



## sunflower35 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone help me figure out how to code subsequent observation day. For instance, pt comes into hospital and admitted to observation on 1/1/09, next day pt still in observation (what code do I use) and on 1/3/09 pt is discharged from observation to home.  

I would code 99220 on 1/1/09, on 1/2/09 (xxxxx?), on 1/3/09 99217. 

Please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## kbarron (Jan 20, 2009)

*Observation*

I would use 992xx.  It is my understanding that this is considered appropriate.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Use 99212-99215.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 21, 2009)

*Established Patient Office Visit*

Use the established patient office visit:  99211-99215 (as per documentation)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

